# CVA Accura V2 LR complaint



## kstorrs

I bought the new 30" barrel Accura this year. I haven't shot it yet but so far I only have one gripe about it. They didn't lengthen the ram rod but rather shortened the channel on the stock (I assume that's what they did anyway...) and provided a 3" brass extension to make up for the increased barrel length. The ram rod sits almost even with the barrel when stored. I am wondering if I can remove the barrel and have a machinist lenthen the slot the ram rod slided in? I don't want to leave the extension screwed on the ram rod while out hunting the way it is. Has anyone ever removed your barrel? Does this sound feasible? 

I hope this makes sense...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

Interesting. 

I am looking at the LR. 

I wonder if it will shoot better than the 27", then again it is accuracy guaranteed.


----------



## kstorrs

I noticed what I thought was an issue while cleaning the gun after pulling it out of the box. I looked at it again last night and the brass extension is only for cleaning (or removing a load). The design is fine. Sorry about that...


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

kstorrs said:


> I noticed what I thought was an issue while cleaning the gun after pulling it out of the box. I looked at it again last night and the brass extension is only for cleaning (or removing a load). The design is fine. Sorry about that...


It's Ok, I bought one at around 11:30 Today.

Something about a 30" Barrel Muzzleloader Guaranteed to be the most accurate muzzleloader I have ever shot - Sold me.


----------



## brisket

Have you had a chance to shoot it yet? Thinking about picking up a Accura V2 soon...trying to decide on the 30 inch barrel or not.


----------



## Nambaster

Most accurate muzzleloader? I was talking with a guy in Tennessee the other day and he shoots a Remington Model 700 muzzleloader with a bull barrel. When he showed me the smokeless powder he was shooting was just regular IMR 4895 I was appalled. I asked him if the 8LB keg was too much for him and he says he shoots 195 grains per round. He was shooting 300 grain TEZ out of the muzzy. Said they were going close to 3000 fps. 

400 yard shots on whitetails was a normal occurrence up there in Tennessee... Makes me wonder... Why in the sam hell do they even have a muzzleloader season if you can hop up a muzzleloader with smokeless powder?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

brisket said:


> Have you had a chance to shoot it yet? Thinking about picking up a Accura V2 soon...trying to decide on the 30 inch barrel or not.


I have shot it and decided against the Winchester W209 primers. I have a bunch of different powder charges and loads to try yet.

It's a pretty cool shooting gun.


----------



## DallanC

Nambaster said:


> Most accurate muzzleloader? I was talking with a guy in Tennessee the other day and he shoots a Remington Model 700 muzzleloader with a bull barrel. When he showed me the smokeless powder he was shooting was just regular IMR 4895 I was appalled. I asked him if the 8LB keg was too much for him and he says he shoots 195 grains per round. He was shooting 300 grain TEZ out of the muzzy. Said they were going close to 3000 fps.
> 
> 400 yard shots on whitetails was a normal occurrence up there in Tennessee... Makes me wonder... Why in the sam hell do they even have a muzzleloader season if you can hop up a muzzleloader with smokeless powder?


I've been following these types of guns being made. Its remarkable just what they are pulling off. These require centerfire actions btw with full locking lugs. Pointless to me but back east where they have deer in numbers people out here cannot relate to, sure why not.

The ASG folks have a SWEET M700ML bolt nose kit for 209 primers that stops the blowback. Its unbelievable how simple their design is and that Remington didnt implement it from the beginning. Had they done so the Rem700ML might be one of the most popular MLs of all time.

-DallanC


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

I went out and shot mine today. 

The best combination that I had was:

110 Grains of Blackhorn 209

290 Gr Barnes Spit Fire TMZ

Fiocci #616 209 Primer. 

The target was a little dull. So, I put some water bottles out at 100 yards and I was smacking them with this combo. 

I tried:

Blackhorn loads 85-120 Grains

Bullets: 

Barnes Spitfire T-EZ 250gr & 290gr,

Barnes Spitfire TMZ 290gr, 

Hornady SST 250 & 300, 

Hornady FRB 300 gr

Nosler Ballistic Tip 200 gr.

Primers:

CCI 209M

Federal 209A

Fiocchi #616 209

Each load was decently accurate, but the best combo was found.


----------



## kstorrs

MuscleWhitefish said:


> I went out and shot mine today.
> 
> The best combination that I had was:
> 
> 110 Grains of Blackhorn 209
> 
> 290 Gr Barnes Spit Fire TMZ
> 
> Fiocci #616 209 Primer.
> 
> The target was a little dull. So, I put some water bottles out at 100 yards and I was smacking them with this combo.
> 
> I tried:
> 
> Blackhorn loads 85-120 Grains
> 
> Bullets:
> 
> Barnes Spitfire T-EZ 250gr & 290gr,
> 
> Barnes Spitfire TMZ 290gr,
> 
> Hornady SST 250 & 300,
> 
> Hornady FRB 300 gr
> 
> Nosler Ballistic Tip 200 gr.
> 
> Primers:
> 
> CCI 209M
> 
> Federal 209A
> 
> Fiocchi #616 209
> 
> Each load was decently accurate, but the best combo was found.


Best combo meaning most consistent grouping?

I have yet to get out to shoot mine. Sadly, I won't make it out for another couple weeks.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

kstorrs said:


> Best combo meaning most consistent grouping?
> 
> I have yet to get out to shoot mine. Sadly, I won't make it out for another couple weeks.


1.5"-2" (I didn't have a tape) at 50 yards with shooting sticks was the best three shot grouping I had and it was with that load.

Others were between 2.5-4.5" 3 shot groups at 50, which is not good but not too bad with shooting sticks.

I had a few shots that I called as *blunderbobs (Substitute with a cuss word banned on this site)*, and they didn't count towards the groupings.

I backed up to 100 yards and had fun with water bottles will this load trying to simulate hunting shots and different shooting positions shooting positions.

Also, I would advise to get/bring a tool to clean the breach plug if you are shooting a lot. Blackhorn can pretty well shoot forever without major cleaning, but your breach plug with the magnum primers needs to be cleaned every 10th shot. CCI seems to be a little dirtier (breach plug residue) than Federal/Fiocchi (About the same).


----------



## kstorrs

Good to know. Are you using welding tip cleaning tool?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish

kstorrs said:


> Good to know. Are you using welding tip cleaning tool?


If it's the one that cva makes, then yes.


----------

